# Has anybody ever gotten into Aga Khan University?



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

I see so many threads related to Aga Khan University on this forum. So I was just wondering, has anybody ever gotten into AKU?? Is there anyone on this forum who's currently a student at AKU?

It is without a doubt the most toughest med school in Pakistan to get admission into!!


----------



## ZoyaZ (Sep 7, 2009)

I've been wondering the same thing but I figured the people attending AKU probably don't have time for this kind of stuff...


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

ZoyaZ said:


> I've been wondering the same thing but I figured the people attending AKU probably don't have time for this kind of stuff...


True, but I think if in the past somebody had gotten into AKU they would've definitely informed everyone on here. So I highly doubt it!


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

I'm guessing no one ever did.


----------



## drMD (Jan 19, 2010)

If you read the 'Official Introduction thread',theres a person who says hes from aku..So there is someone here from AKU..


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

Umm WOW.


----------



## ZoyaZ (Sep 7, 2009)

My dad called and asked how many foreigners that had last year. The lady said 5-6...so yeah its pretty competitive!


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

ZoyaZ said:


> My dad called and asked how many foreigners that had last year. The lady said 5-6...so yeah its pretty competitive!


Yeah. Itz easier to get in anywhere in Karachi, technically. Except for Aga Khan.


----------



## madiha789 (Jan 29, 2010)

i'd really like to get into aga khan, their o level requirements and a level requirements(As or Bs in bio, chem phy) dont seem that high


----------



## ZainShah (Dec 6, 2009)

madiha789 said:


> i'd really like to get into aga khan, their o level requirements and a level requirements(As or Bs in bio, chem phy) dont seem that high


Yeah but there interview is very tough, alot of candidates get rejected because of the interview. Also they just don't look at your O, A level grades. They require 700 marks in SAT 2 in each of the three science subjects. Plus they look to see if you have done voluntary work somewhere and i think being involved extra curriculur activities is a must.

In general, AKU looks into alot of the stuff other colleges don't look into. Thats y its very tough.

But you should go for it, if you really want to. Goodluck!


----------

